# So how bad is it...



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

when I have a 1y/o female GSD who is 73# and 25 1/2 inches at her shoulders (I am guessing that is her withers?). If I were to say show her, how much of a fault would that be or would they just through me out of the ring laughing at me? 







(BTW, the closest I have thought of showing her is 4H for my son or maybe agility, I was told she would do great in that)


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It doesn't matter what your dog looks like if you are only going to compete in performance events like agility. If you are interested in showing her in breed, she can't be spayed, must be AKC registered, and needs to be close to the breed standard. If you post a picture of her, you can get some idea if she's a good candidate for breed or not.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

I do have a pic of her in this thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=539343&page=1#Post539343

The second (big) pic has her in a better "stack" than the first one. Im just curious as to say how many faults they would find and such.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

In 4-H her size shouldn't matter since they are judging how your son presents her and her training. In agility they also won't judge her size or her looks but her routine. In the conformation ring, though, her size (height at the top of her shoulders) would be a fault. She really isn't angulated enough to do well in the conformation ring in either the AKC or SV rings.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks Lisa, thats what I was kinda looking for


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

elfwolfe, do agility!!!! The only reason any of the dogs are measured is to determine the height they will jump, not to exclude them from the sport. And it's alot of fun fun fun!

Other upcoming sport that looks fun is Rally obedience.


----------

